# Cedar Planked Grilled Salmon with a Spicy Rub!



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been smoking so much red meat lately so today I decided to GRILL some salmon for my Jerry.  He said this is the best salmon ever!  Since I don't eat fish I guess I have to take his word for it.  Will be making this recipe again for the kids this weekend.  Here's my "grill Q-view" and salmon recipe Enjoy!

Josie













adding the spice rub (1).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013


















adding the spice rub (3).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013





rubbing in my spice rub - the large white flakes is the coarse Maldon's sea salt













grilling salmon on the cedar plank.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013





Salmon on my grill













cooked salmon after 15 minutes (1).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013





grilled salmon done after 15 minutes













cooked salmon after 15 minutes (3).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013


















drizzle with honey.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013





removed from grill and drizzle with honey













DSCN7789 resized.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Sep 11, 2013





sliced ready to eat!

Spicy Rub Recipe

3 tablespoons brown sugar

3 teaspoons coarse sea salt

6 teaspoons Aleppo Pepper flakes

3 teaspoons ground cumin

1 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 Salmon filet

1 cedar grilling plank, soaked

honey for drizzling

Soak cedar plank for 30 minutes in a baking sheet pan filled with cold water.

In a small mixing bowl, combine rub ingredients - mix together until well combined.  Liberally spread rub on  salmon - gently massaging the rub into the meat.

Preheat grill to medium-low heat (about 350 degrees)

Place soaked plank on preheated grill, close lid and heat plank for 3 minutes.  Using tongs turn plank over and place salmon on the heated side of plank.  Grill for 12-15 minutes or until the doneness you desire.  Remove planked salmon to a baking sheet pan - drizzle with desired amount of honey........slice and serve immediately - Enjoy!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice piece of fish you have there!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Looks really good


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 12, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Nice piece of fish you have there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Smoking B..........Josie


----------

